# ★★★ Epidrive FLASH SALE - 80% OFF LTO ★★★ 3G RAM frm $5.95, 2G RAM frm $3.95, 1G RAM frm $1.95



## Epidrive (Sep 29, 2014)

*Epidrive Webhosting Solutions* - was established on the goal to provide high quality hosting services for everyone. We believe that providing high quality services should come at an affordable price. For this reason we have provided exceptional plans, at the lowest prices, for the best services possible, on our fastest nodes ever.

*WHAT MAKES US STAND OUT AMONG THE SEA OF HOSTING PROVIDERS*


Quality - We only use top of the line servers on a top-tier facility for high quality performance.
Reliability - Support technicians are always ready and on standby to assist our clients.
Guaranteed Resources - We have ample of resources to cater thousands of clients, but we do not sell more than what we can provide. All the specifications and resources listed in our all of our plans are guaranteed.
Price Lock Guarantee - Any plan you purchase will stay at that same price for the length of your stay with us, except if it was terminated, or if you plan to upgrade/downgrade to another plan.
Satisfaction Guarantee - Try our services now risk free. If something seem to fail your expectations and you are not satisfied, prove to us and you get your money back. This will be on a case-to-case basis.
Premium Network - The network consists of Level3, Hurricane Electric, Global Crossing, Cogent, and more that are actively route optimized to ensure optimal latency, throughput and overall performance.
*EDVS KEY FEATURES *


*OpenVZ Virtualization* - OpenVZ (Open Virtuozzo) is an operating system-level virtualization technology based on the Linux kernel and operating system.
*SolusVM Control Panel* - Solus Virtual Manager (SolusVM) is a powerful GUI based VPS management system that gives you full power control over your virtual server. Features include Reboots, Power On-Off, and a lot more.
*IPv6 Address* - All our plans include IPv6 Address. IPv6 has great potential to build larger, more efficient networks, and support greater international interoperability. It can allow business innovation and opportunity through just-in-time processes, mobility features and location-based services.
*RAID Protected Storage* - Our servers are equipped with a RAID card built for speed and redundancy. RAID provides higher data security, fault tolerance, and improved overall performance.
*1Gbps Speed* - All our servers are routed with a 1Gbps line for fast network performance and internet connectivity.
*Hyper-Threading* - Our servers uses hyper-threading technology to handle multiple tasks/operations intellegently and efficiently.
*Choice of OS* - All our plans include a wide choice of operating system. CentOS, Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, and more (AUR)
Unlimited Reboots & OS Reinstalls
TUN/TAP enabled, PPP enabled, rDNS (AUR)
and much more..
*PLEASE TAKE A LOOK AT OUR PLANS BELOW*


FLASH SALE: We are currently running our biggest sale in line with our appreciation of our recent sales increase. This promotion entitles you to a 80% discount on all our plans on any billing cycle. This promotion is valid until Oct. 4,2014 only or while supplies last. Take advantage now!


*Prices in thread title reflect to 24-Month billing cycle*


-----------------------------------------------------------------

*EDVS Level 1* - *SECURE ORDER NOW*


30GB RAID Diskspace
250GB Premium Bandwidth / 1Gbps Speed
1024MB (1GB) Dedicated RAM / 1536MB (1.5GB) Burst
2 3.4Ghz CPU Cores
1x IPv4 Address / 2x IPv6 Address
24x7 Support
Click here for full features
**Promo Price - Now $2.95 / Mo.*
Additional discounts on 12-Month and 24-Month billing cycle.


Use Coupon Code: "EDVSFLASHSALE"


-----------------------------------------------------------------

*EDVS Level 2* - *SECURE ORDER NOW*


60GB RAID Diskspace
500GB Premium Bandwidth / 1Gbps Speed
2048MB (2GB) Dedicated RAM / 2560MB (2.5GB) Burst
3 3.4Ghz CPU Cores
2x IPv4 Address / 5x IPv6 Address
24x7 Support
Click here for full features
**Promo Price - Now $4.95 / Mo.*
Additional discounts on 12-Month and 24-Month billing cycle.


Use Coupon Code: "EDVSFLASHSALE"


-----------------------------------------------------------------

*EDVS Level 3* - *SECURE ORDER NOW*


120GB RAID Diskspace
750GB Premium Bandwidth / 1Gbps Speed
3072MB (3GB) Dedicated RAM / 3584MB (3.5GB) Burst
4 3.4Ghz CPU Cores
3x IPv4 Address / 8x IPv6 Address
24x7 Support
Click here for full features
**Promo Price - Now $6.95 / Mo.*
Additional discounts on 12-Month and 24-Month billing cycle.


Use Coupon Code: "EDVSFLASHSALE"


-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Additional IPs:*


1 Extra IP: Now $0.79 / Mo.


2 Extra IP: Now $1.39 / Mo.


3 Extra IP: Now $1.99 / Mo.


4 Extra IP: Now $2.39 / Mo.


5 Extra IP: Now $2.59 / Mo.

*Datacenter:* Phoenix, AZ

*Test IP:* 107.158.239.251

*Test File:* 107.158.239.251/testfile


We accept PayPal, Debit Card and Credit Card (through PayPal) for payments. We are strictly against Spam/Bulk Mail, Warez, and CPU intensive scripts. You can view our Terms of Service here and our Privacy Policy here.


----------

